# HR22NC-100 Issue: Pink screen and no sound??



## cdogg44 (Apr 2, 2010)

I got hooked up with Directv about two months ago and it has been flawless so far. However, I turned it on a few days ago and had this weird pink/purple screen and no sound. After trying everything I finally unplugged the receiver and after a long time configuring it all came back on and worked fine. Now today it is messed up again and nothing will fix it.

I did some Googling and even called Directv, but their systems were down for maintenance so they couldn't help much. The lady was nice and told me she had heard of this before and it usually was the HDMI cable that just suddenly decides not to work.

Here's my problem, my receiver is in a component closet and feeds to an HDMI splitter and then on to my TV, so replacing the cable or switching to component is almost out of the question. My PS3 is hooked up through the same splitter and is working fine over the cable. I have even disconnected the cable from the splitter and hooked it up to the receiver so that it is a straight shot from the receiver to the tv and I am still having the same problem.

My receiver is an HR22NC-100, my tv is an LG plasma that is 3.5yrs old, and the HDMI cable in the attic is 1yr old.

Anybody got any ideas or is this all bad news? I am going to call back to Directv in the morning and have somebody come out (they couldn't schedule it because their system was down) and she told me I should be fine because they have a 90 day warranty on installations. How does an HDMI cable just go bad? 

Any info would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk.

As with anything, things stop working so it could be the cable. I would see if you could connect the receiver using component cables just to make sure the receiver is working properly, although what you describe definitely sounds like an HDMI handshake issue.

If you can try to use another cable, that would be the best way to eliminate the cable as suspect. If the issue still persists with another cable, the issue could be the HDMI port on the DVR, which has happened before. You can also try another receiver in the location of your current one and see if that one has an issue with the currently installed cable. That would be another way to rule out the receiver/cable as the cause.

Obviously, by bypassing the HDMI switch (I assume you meant switch and not splitter), you are taking one object out of the equation for determining the cause.

- Merg


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Had the same problem on and off over a few months about a year ago. I had just added a Monoprice HDMI switch when it all started. Got rid of the switch and all has been fine since. My TV is a NEC 50" Plasma which is 4 years old. 

Not sure if your HDMI switch is the problem but the symptoms sure sound like an HDMI issue.


----------



## cdogg44 (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes it is a powered 4in/2out HDMI switch. It has been flawless for the past two months switching between my PS3 and HDDVR and also my bedroom tv and living room tv. I also never had a problem for well over a year with it when I had it hooked to my cable DVR before I made the switch to Directv.

The reason I have this setup is so I can get away with having just one HDDVR for both tv's. It's just me here so it would be kind of hard to watch two things at once in two different places anyway!

Thanks


----------



## laciii (Feb 6, 2008)

It definitely sounds like the HDMI hookup. I have an powerd HDMI splitter, it is a splitter not a switch, with one signal in, two out. The input signal comes from my HR21-100 DVR. I have a 45' HDMI cable run hooked to one that is hooked to my upstairs Emerson LCD tv and the other is hooked to my Yamaha RX-V645 AV Receiver. I had a similar problem a couple of times and found out that the sequence in which I turn everthing on actually affects it. If I had the AV receiver output on the HR 21 when I power the AV receiver up, I sometimes have the signal issue that gives me a pink/purple picture with no sound. I soon as I switch the output to my HR22-100 DVR and then switch it back, all is well. Now I just make sure that the AV receiver output always starts with my HR22. I'm not sure how that would work with a switch especially if it automatically senses whats on. May not be much help, but I thought it might be good practical experience with info on HDMI. Good luck.


----------

